# Me first!!!!



## Blue Tick (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL! This is funny. Notice that this took place in New York. HA!

Why am I not surprised. Oh, how I miss NYC.


----------



## smhbbag (Oct 27, 2008)

The sad thing is - they will both still jockey for that position just as hard next time, and no lessons will be learned.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 27, 2008)

Are they old enough to drive?


----------



## Spinningplates2 (Oct 27, 2008)

And the sad thing is, both of these guys can't figure out why their wives don't understand why this is not his fault!


----------



## Tim (Oct 27, 2008)

Perhaps they were speeding? (I.e., going 6 mph? - see sign)


----------



## Ivan (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll stay in the Midwest.


----------

